# Solved: "End Program" messages, programs keep getting slower!



## RHCPfreak21 (Oct 10, 2005)

I have no idea what kind of problem this actually is, so hopefully this is the right forum:

First of all, I have Windows XP.

FYI, in case this is important, I recently acquired the following: Zone Alarm Anti-virus (had it for about a month), Sprint DSL (had it for about 2 weeks), Quicktime upgrade (just installed this the other day, and it also gave me iTunes, which I deleted) - so any of these programs might be to blame, or maybe it's something else entirely ...

The problem: the other day, I noticed that internet explorer wouldn't fully load ... it just gave me a blank window and the hourglass. So, I tried using Mozilla, and that worked. Then, later, when I tried to shut down my computer, it gave me a bunch of "End Program" messages, and took so long that I shut down the comp manually. So, I thought maybe there was a problem with too many internet files or cookies or something (since I recently got DSL and am online all the time now), so I used the control panel to delete all my cookies and temporary internet files, then when I restarted the computer, Internet Explorer worked again, so I figured the problem was solved. Then, the next time I used my computer, IE wouldn't load again, but Mozilla did, so I figured it was the same weird problem. Again, when I tried to shut down, I got the following "End Program" Messages: "AXWIN Frame Window," "DSAgnt.exe," "Task Panel," and "DDE Server Window." I tried restarting and deleting the temp internet files and cookies again because that seemed to work the first time, but this time it didn't work. 

Now, a lot of programs seem to be working super slow, like Musicmatch Jukebox, Internet Explorer (which doesn't even load half the time), and even Mozilla, which didn't load the last time I tried and freaked me out! The programs either don't start right away, or freeze up ("not responding"), and when I try to CTRL+ALT+DEL and end program, it takes FOREVER. 

With all the "updates" I'm bombarded with lately, I don't know what on my computer is actually necessary and what is just crap, so I think I acquired some crap somewhere along the way, and I think the "End Program" messages have something to do with it! Please help!

Erin


----------



## Technician1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well researching the AXWIN Frame Window, i found that if you run Adaware SE it will stop that error.

What is dsagnt.exe??

DSAgnt.exe is a process belonging to Dell Support which offers additional support and update features for your Dell computer or laptop. This program is non-essential process to the running of the system, but should not be terminated unless suspected to be causing problems. If you think there is sometthing wrong with it run this checker: http://www.liutilities.com/products/campaigns/plib/rbplib/6/

Taskpanel?? I would not know...

For that DDE Server Window, look here: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;892850

This article realates to your IE not responding in Windows 2000 and Windows XP


----------



## RHCPfreak21 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for your advice. I think it was a Microsoft problem. I was prompted by Microsoft to install an update (a "hotfix"), and I haven't had any problems since.

THANKS!
Erin


----------



## Technician1 (Jun 3, 2006)

No worries...


----------

